# Jasper



## Guest (Mar 18, 2014)

Have fun at the bridge my fat ginger friend, no more pain...


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Sorry for your loss..sleep tight jasper xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

So sorry for your loss 

Play hard at the Bridge handsome little dude xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks peeps...got home from work tonight and he was a bit out of it and had been sick all about the place. Tried him with some water and he couldn't even keep that down so it was time to give him some peace and a release from his pain . The way he went downhill since the weekend, i don't think he would of managed more than another day or two tbh...broke my heart to do it but theres no more pain and he fell asleep with the people who loved him. #1 son will be totally gutted when he gets in from work though...


----------



## Roger Downes (Sep 17, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss of Jasper, he looked a very handsome cat. RIP Jasper.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, Jasper was a beauty, its hard saying goodbye, but he is in no more pain now, RIP lovely boy


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Run free to the bridge Jasper xx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

so sorry you had to let him leave jon but you couldnt let him suffer , he certainly was a lovely friend to have and i know he will be missed , big hugs to you and family ,rest peacefully Jasper xx


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.

RIP lovely Jasper..


----------



## patterdalelass (Dec 7, 2012)

Im so sorry you lost your handsome lad.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks guys. Still feeling totally gutted about losing him but happy that theres no more suffering...just wish people would stop telling me to go straight out and get another!


----------



## Dianne58 (Feb 22, 2014)

Night night Jasper now sleeping with the angels :001_wub::001_wub: x x x


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Sorry about Jasper. He and Orange Cat can strut into the bar together.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. Sometimes people can be so insensitive. Usually those who don't have pets.
We all need time to grieve and come to terms with our loss before we can think of the future.
Jasper had a great life with you and did not suffer as he had a lovely owner who made sure of that.

R.I.P Jasper. And run free at rainbow bridge xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2014)

Little bit of an update, the test results came back negative for FIP which if they're right is a good thing, as we have two other cats. Vet said she did a post mortem on Jas, she is thinking it may of been a form of blood cancer...


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

So sorry to read this sad news.

Hugs to you xx

RIP Jasper xxx


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Just read this Jon, hugs and love to you and your family


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear about Jasper x


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Don't come in here very often so have only just read this. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

So sorry to read that you have had to say goodbye to Jasper.

Even when we have no doubt at all that it is the right thing to do-it doesnt take away the pain .


Jasper ,run free at Rainbow Bridge with your many friends and watch over your family who miss you so much.

Maureen


----------

